# VW Stereotypes



## montoni (Feb 25, 2016)

Decided to make a list of the stereotypes I have seen on the VW community on where I live in long island (OBVIOUSLY these are generalizations, not to be taken seriously. DOES not apply to everyone)

Mk1: When you approach a mk1 enthusiast, before saying any word they would offer you a joint hit, than proceed to throw you free parts. Very laid back and loving community. Low and slow, or stock. More into the history and the fun of how the car was originally. 
Mk2 Crew: Sorta of like mk1, but with more emphasis on swaps. Will also throw you free parts sometimes. Though suffers extreme prices with rare parts. IE Westie frontend, random pieces of plastic, dashboard switches, digifiz gauge cluster, etc... 
mk3: rust. (donor cars too)
mk4 kids: owners usually range in the late teens to early 20s. Mod their cars to oblivion. Majority of the time doing a hack job. Though a chunk of the community does do a lot of cool things to their cars. You will see these kids at meets with slammed suspension, wheels they pay for monthly, stupid loud exhaust that will make you deaf and plastidip.
Mk5: Pretty quite, not much I have seen from them.
Mk6 and mk7: either new VW owners, kids in college with a nice paying job or middle age men with a midlife crisis. usually just do the mk6 special build (coilovers, tune and wheels). Pretty polite usually. Always down to check out older vdubs. (what stage are you on bro???).
Sirocco: I KNOW WHAT I HAVE, also parts hoarder. 
vanagon: usually hippies that are the coolest guys to talk to at meets. (always have a sticker that says "No airbags, we die like men!".
bug: usually guys in their late 50s or in their 60s. Remember having a bug growing up and couldnt get off the obsession. Also the coolest guys to talk at car meets. (aircooled life bro).
Corrado: I KNOW WHAT I HAVE. Only takes out car for a few days a year. 
Audi owners: will always find a way to scare the **** out of you, all about that DSG life. Most new audi owners have never touched a manual transmission in their life. Always down to race and go 80 down the side roads of queens.
Passat: Moms.
EON: lol
CC: usually girls, with the occasionally guy who mods one.
Alltrack: Dads.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

i wanna be mad at this list, but after i looked in my garage and basement i cant.


----------



## Chips Ahoy!2 (Jul 2, 2016)

Long island corrado guy here. I'm more of a nice weather weekend warrior type of corrado owner. I'd also love to know where the vw crowd meet up these days.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## montoni (Feb 25, 2016)

Can get pretty scattered, havent been to a meet in a while.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Damn accurate...


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

My husband and I are in our early 30's, we have 2 mk1s, I have a mk4 and a mk7 GTI, he's got an Audi A3. Until our current dailies all were/are manuals. None are heavily modded. If anything, our '82 Caddy is the most modded with an engine swap, supercharger, and coils :laugh:


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Rockerchick said:


> My husband and I are in our early 30's, we have 2 mk1s, I have a mk4 and a mk7 GTI, he's got an Audi A3. Until our current dailies all were/are manuals. None are heavily modded. If anything, our '82 Caddy is the most modded with an engine swap, supercharger, and coils :laugh:


We might require pictures of the '82 :laugh:


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Hopefully the pics work. Its not done yet, but its so close to finished!


----------



## montoni (Feb 25, 2016)

Whated you swap into the caddy? A G60?


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Rockerchick said:


> Hopefully the pics work. Its not done yet, but its so close to finished!


This thing is absolutely gorgeous! 
The horrible *horrible *things I would do for one of these.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm a very rare enthusiast. I'll be 60 this year, and I'm a purist, whether we're talking about a vintage Split-Window Bug or a 2019 Tiguan. I've been in a VW club for 17 years and I drive a 2014 Passat. Bone stock. I put it in VW shows and don't care what anyone thinks about that.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

fiftysomething said:


> I'm a very rare enthusiast. I'll be 60 this year, and I'm a purist, whether we're talking about a vintage Split-Window Bug or a 2019 Tiguan. I've been in a VW club for 17 years and I drive a 2014 Passat. Bone stock. I put it in VW shows and don't care what anyone thinks about that.


Here's a question I've been meaning to ask: What're some of the benefits of being in the VWCCA? A friend was accepted into the BMWCCA and that came with lots of perks. Would you happen to know for the VW equivalent?


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Lukec436 said:


> Here's a question I've been meaning to ask: What're some of the benefits of being in the VWCCA? A friend was accepted into the BMWCCA and that came with lots of perks. Would you happen to know for the VW equivalent?


I'm actually not in the VW Club of America. I think that's for air-cooled vintage Volkswagens. I'm in a local VW club, just a bunch of VW owners, regardless of model, that get together. We put a show on once a year, and many other clubs like ours do, too. I go to and enter as many as possible in the summer.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

montoni said:


> Whated you swap into the caddy? A G60?


Mk3 ABA with the Neuspeed charger. We also kept AC, so this thing will move and be comfortable in the southern summers 



Lukec436 said:


> This thing is absolutely gorgeous!
> The horrible *horrible *things I would do for one of these.
> Thanks for sharing!


Thanks! Can't wait for it to be finished! We searched for awhile for one. We got lucky on a local deal. It was a literal shell when we got it, but the guy we bought it from had a ton of parts with it, including the ABA motor ready to go (we bought the charger later). We've had it 3 1/2 years so we're ready to get it done and on the road. It does run, but we still need to finish up the dash, get the glass in, get the interior finished, and a few little things but it should be a fun ride. We love our '84 Jetta TD (had that one for 10 1/2 years!) but this is going to be a whole different animal.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Alltrack: Dads

Nailed it, 😅 Me: father of two teenage kids, still want to have some fun with a practical car.


----------



## MrPrime (Mar 8, 2018)

Pretty accurate thread lol. Thanks for the info.


----------

